# Recent Middleweight finds.



## Intense One (Jun 28, 2013)

Just picked up these bikes from a neighbor who had them in her basement.  They belonged to her kids back in the 60's.  I believe the girl's bicycle is a 1965 and is a Sears/JC Higgins.  The boys bike is around the same period and is labeled a Sears.


----------



## jd56 (Jun 28, 2013)

Does the girls have a 2 speed kick a k like the boys ?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Intense One (Jun 29, 2013)

*middleweight finds*

Unfortunately, the girl's bicycle does not have a Bendix 2 speed hub; single speed coaster brake only.


----------

